# NUST Asab



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anyone know what is the required SAT 2 Biology M score for NUST biosciences, both SAT national and international....Please it would be helpful. Even a roundabout score would do


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Amilo said:


> Does anyone know what is the required SAT 2 Biology M score for NUST biosciences, both SAT national and international....Please it would be helpful. Even a roundabout score would do


What did u score?


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

nidarasul said:


> What did u score?


I have a 730 in Biology M and an overall score of 2050 in SAT 2 subjects
What about you??


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Amilo said:


> I have a 730 in Biology M and an overall score of 2050 in SAT 2 subjects
> What about you??


Do u know how to calculate ur aggregate? i gave the NET and my aggregate cones out to be 72.23%... I have some home as the last years merit closed at 68%


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

nidarasul said:


> Do u know how to calculate ur aggregate? i gave the NET and my aggregate cones out to be 72.23%... I have some home as the last years merit closed at 68%


For NET base it is 75% NET , 15% Matric, 10% Fsc
This is last years closing aggregate list
Closing aggregates of NUST in 2013 ~ Entry Test Preparation 
Hope it helps!!


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I know how to calculae aggregate, 72.23 is my aggregate. I was asking about urs. Besides, this link u gave isnt accurate. I gave the NET last year and there is no way applied biosciences closed at 80. Lol


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

nidarasul said:


> I know how to calculae aggregate, 72.23 is my aggregate. I was asking about urs. Besides, this link u gave isnt accurate. I gave the NET last year and there is no way applied biosciences closed at 80. Lol


is it 10% matric or 10% fsc?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

75 net, 15 fsc, 10 matric


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

nidarasul said:


> 75 net, 15 fsc, 10 matric


Mines 69.4% are you sure it was around 68% last year?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

xyz1 said:


> Mines 69.4% are you sure it was around 68% last year?


Yes. The merit closed at 637 last year. I missed it by 9 seats (I was at 646) and I had 66%. So even if we say 9 seats had a 2% difference (which is unlikely, its usually 1%). It closed around 68.5% max. Plus I asked a friend who got in at 425 merit and she had 73%. So, it was close to 68.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

nidarasul said:


> Yes. The merit closed at 637 last year. I missed it by 9 seats (I was at 646) and I had 66%. So even if we say 9 seats had a 2% difference (which is unlikely, its usually 1%). It closed around 68.5% max. Plus I asked a friend who got in at 425 merit and she had 73%. So, it was close to 68.


Oh I see... Good luck :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> Yes. The merit closed at 637 last year. I missed it by 9 seats (I was at 646) and I had 66%. So even if we say 9 seats had a 2% difference (which is unlikely, its usually 1%). It closed around 68.5% max. Plus I asked a friend who got in at 425 merit and she had 73%. So, it was close to 68.


Also kindly check your private message


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

When is merit list for nust is coming?

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I heard its delayed till Oct 3... Nust is being extremely rude.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmm is it confirmed

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

nidarasul said:


> I know how to calculae aggregate, 72.23 is my aggregate. I was asking about urs. Besides, this link u gave isnt accurate. I gave the NET last year and there is no way applied biosciences closed at 80. Lol


Thats not possible, I had an aggregate of 73% last year and I did not get in.
I am sure it was not 68% had to be higher, maybe late 70s but not 68.

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> I heard its delayed till Oct 3... Nust is being extremely rude.


no no please dont do say that...it is suppose to come out by the end of this month. I cant wait no more.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Amilo what is your agreggate?

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Amilo said:


> Thats not possible, I had an aggregate of 73% last year and I did not get in.
> I am sure it was not 68% had to be higher, maybe late 70s but not 68.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Are u talking about AMC or ASAB? Dentistry ends at 79, ASAB can not be late seventies. Besides, merit 425 entered with 74%, and it closed at 637 so why didnt u?


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Nidarasul? Whats ur aggregate for nust

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

abdul.ar721 said:


> Nidarasul? Whats ur aggregate for nust
> 
> Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


ASAB and AMC have different aggregate formulae. Anyway, i have 72.23 for ASAB.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Wats formulae for AMC?

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

50% net, 40%fsc, 10% matric


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok thanks what are your marks in NET?

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

136 in net, 923 in fsc and 909 in matric.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Good

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

abdul.ar721 said:


> Amilo what is your agreggate?
> 
> Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


I have applied on SAT base this time...I am not sure how the aggregate is calculated but I have a 730 in SAT Biology M.

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> 136 in net, 923 in fsc and 909 in matric.


I suppose you have a good chance.

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> Are u talking about AMC or ASAB? Dentistry ends at 79, ASAB can not be late seventies. Besides, merit 425 entered with 74%, and it closed at 637 so why didnt u?


I am talking about ASAB. But BDS ended at 82% last year.. 79% was for PC.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I just found the girl with the last merit who got in. She said she had 'almost' 70% aggregate. So 69.something. That answers all doubts


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

nidarasul said:


> I just found the girl with the last merit who got in. She said she had 'almost' 70% aggregate. So 69.something. That answers all doubts


Know anything about SAT merit??
Do you know whats the formula for SAT national...I asked some people and they all told me a different formula.
Maybe you could refer me to someone who does.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

SAT merit was somewhere under 100 last year I think... I have 1 frnd applying through SAT & he doesnt know how to calxulate aggregate & neither do i. U should email NUST & ask.


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

so guys, merit positions are out
How did everyone do??


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

739 in ASAB.... Kill me! :'(


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

nidarasul said:


> 739 in ASAB.... Kill me! :'(


You applied on NET base??!!?!?!
Well the merit was around 900 in 2012 and 637 last year, so on the bright side you do have a chance if the merit falls. Just Pray.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Amilo said:


> You applied on NET base??!!?!?!
> Well the merit was around 900 in 2012 and 637 last year, so on the bright side you do have a chance if the merit falls. Just Pray.


NET, yes.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> asab and amc have different aggregate formulae. Anyway, i have 72.23 for asab.


nida can u tell me some detail about amc ??????????
Thanks


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

shaheen1100 said:


> nida can u tell me some detail about amc ??????????
> Thanks


AMC is a medical college run by the army. There are male military cadets, m/f nustian cadets (selected on open merit) and paying cadets (army children). Only the military cadets sign a bond to work for the army after graduation. Nustian cadets graduate like any other medical college and are free to work wherever they want.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> AMC is a medical college run by the army. There are male military cadets, m/f nustian cadets (selected on open merit) and paying cadets (army children). Only the military cadets sign a bond to work for the army after graduation. Nustian cadets graduate like any other medical college and are free to work wherever they want.


it means that only male get admission in amc and become army doctor .otherwise there are no seats for femle 
m right ??????


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yw right

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Female can join army after mbbs

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

shaheen1100 said:


> it means that only male get admission in amc and become army doctor .otherwise there are no seats for femle
> m right ??????


Yes, they cannot be enrolled as Military cadets but can independently apply for army after they get the MBBS degree.

- - - Updated - - -

But females can study at amc as normal students on the 50 seats for open merit. Males can compete on open merit and as army cadets. Unfair, but that's Pakistan for u.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

No its not unfair

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

does anyone know the closing merit for the first list.. SAT National???


----------

